# Infrared hand held thermometers at maplins



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

Just went to maplins and got for 19.99 a gun hand held infrared thermometer.Best thing i have ever ever had worth its weight in gold. When you have one you will wonder how on earth did i ever live without one,:no1: And being a man its shaped like a gun so watch out james bond :whistling2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya - what's the spec on this (ie accuracy etc ?)

I got an infrared thermometer a while back but according to 5 different digi thermometers it's about 5/6 degrees 'out' so I trust it about as much as our cat (and we don't have one !!).

Have you got a link to the particular one ?


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Infrared Thermometer > Maplin


is it this it??


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats the one its ok i have been checking it with a normal thermometer and a digi and its spot on cant see why it would be off because they are used in lots of industries and have to be accurate !


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Basic accuracy: ±2.5% of reading or 2.5°C / 4.5°F 

Not brilliant but expected for the price


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

but digi thermos that you buy for 2.99 up to 12.99 are just as bad if not worse and must people ne3ver question if they are wrong I always check my with about 4 different mercury thermos i used to use for fish keeping
:2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

iangreentree said:


> but digi thermos that you buy for 2.99 up to 12.99 are just as bad if not worse and must people ne3ver question if they are wrong I always check my with about 4 different mercury thermos i used to use for fish keeping
> :2thumb:


 If you look at the £11.99 thermometer on the site it is much more accurate ±1°C (±1.8°F)

For anywhere near decent for the ir type you need to spend easily over £100.
The cheaper ones are ok to give a rough reading to check temps are somewhere near but if it is critical that exact temps are met then not much use.


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

You dont need to spend £100+ you just need to know where to look. I use the same temp gun for my reptiles as I use to make sure the engine on my nitro buggy is tuned. All guns you buy will say accurate to -/+1 or up to 3. As long as you get one with in +/-1 you will be fine. Most designed for nitro buggys are rated at that.


----------

